# Purdy dragging her back legs!!!



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv just called them from the back door for some treats as I do every day. All the boys came running up as usual begging for their crunchies but Purdy didnt come out. I called her again and rattled the bag and saw her almost fall out of the shed and come hobbling over to the back door dragging her legs behind her 
She still ate lots of treats from me, but shes obviously not well.
I picked her up and tried to check her, her back legs are just limp and she doesnt pull them back when I stretch them out 

Iv got this video of her attempting to walk (so sorry about all the poops, I didnt clear them yesterday but they are gone now! They always go in that one corner of the garden so it always looks much worse..appologies  )



Anybody know what might be wrong? She was perfectly fine yesterday and to be honest I didnt notice anything wrong this morning either


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh dear poor thing!!! It may be something to do with her nerves, i dont know?

Think a trip to the vets would be best. Hope u can find out whats wrong with her. They like to worry us.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

My Peanut had this after slipping a disc in his back. I don't know if it can be fixed nowadays but looking back my vet wasn't very rabbit savvy and we pts


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Please take her to the vets as a matter of urgency.

It could be a severe spinal injury. She is likely to be in pain.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

She will be going to the vets dont worry!

I dont think she is in any pain, she wouldnt be moving around and snaffling down treats and veggies if she was hurting surely??


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We usually take bonded gorups to the vets together, but on this occasion, I would say take her by herself, and use rolled up towels to hold her in one position, as the journey could be very painful for her. Don't move her any more than is necessary.

The vet will give her a full check, will check reflexes, feel for abnormalities and painful areas, and may want to X ray.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope she is ok xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's hard to know Kate - they are so canny about hiding their pain, but it certainly is a hopeful sign.

We had one rabbit with "heavy"/dragging back legs (injury, unknown cause, probably human), and incontinent with it, who made a good recovery, and went on to have a very good quality of life.

But we had another, who we fostered, who, after being adopted, was suddenly unable to move his back legs.

Xrays showed he had severe scoliosis (curvature) of the spine. He came back to us, and was with us for some weeks. Although he regained a little use of his back legs, and learnt how to get about, he was very vulnerable, contracted pneumonia, and was put to sleep.

He was such a fighter.

Hopefully your bun will not be so bad.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww bless her I so hope she's ok hun...please keep us updated...wishing her a speedy recovery x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Like the others have said, perhaps she's hurt her spine somehow. 

Could also be indicative of EC, but the absence of other symptoms makes me lean more towards slipped disk/ injury of some kind. Obviously, a vet check is the only way to go...

I really hope it's treatable for her! Keep us updated!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

I would say that looks like a back injury, when I read the title I thought EC instantly but looking at the video I'm leaning more to injury.

Either way she needs the vet asap


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.
Im taking her to the vet tomorrow morning. Just been out to shut them in and take their supper and shes happily munching her way through cucumber, celery and kale.
Shes obviously not up on her shelf with the others as she usually is but came rushing forward when she heard the veggies so I doubt she is in pain 

I will update as soon as I can tomorrow


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

My bun with the slipped disc didn't appear to be in pain either, he still liked his treats too but he very quickly got sores on his legs.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have read this thread I wouldn't have a clue as to what the problem is I would do as you are doing and take her to the vets.

Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I went to check on her this morning and her head/ neck had twisted right around. She was rushed to the vet who diagnosed EC, obviously.
She didnt have ANY sign of a head tilt last night but this morning it was major.
She has had a steriod shot and is on a 28 day course of lapizole, the other 4 will be having a course too just to be on the safe side!

Shes going back to the vets on tuesday for another check and possibly another steriod shot.

My poor girly


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That was a rapid deterioration.

I hope she can fight it.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh dear  Sending lots of get well vibes xX


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sending healing vibes to you and Purdy...I hope she can fight it x

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope she'll be okay. Iv been out just now to shut them away and as soon as she heard me she came to the front of the shed wanted her veggies! Shes munching away, seemed happy enough 
Will keep you all updated x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Poor babe, what is EC?

I hope there is marked improvement by morning.

Come on lass you can get through this.

Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Poor babe, what is EC?
> 
> I hope there is marked improvement by morning.
> 
> ...


This explains it a whole lot better than I can:
RWAF: Encephalitozoon cuniculi

As a basic explanation...
It can be a real nasty little parasite, and it is possible for it to lay dormant in rabbits, until something - often unknown - brings it to the surface, so to speak. Its not something there is much chance of avoiding - although worming should help - and its a long recovery for most bunnies, some can't fight the secondary issues it brings, some get left with "issues" once they have fought it off, and some can recovery fully.

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

She is alot worse this morning. Shes lost control over her back end so it is very messy.
Shes not making any attempt to move now and is just laying on her side grinding her teeth, which I know is a sign shes in pain. 

She wont drink and will no longer eat, even her favourite SS pellets or veggies.
She won't/ cant swallow the lapizole so thats obviously not doing anything to help.

It is quite obvious to me that she is suffering, shes gone from being a sprightly happy bunny running around the garden and tapping at the back door for treats, to now being a ghost of a rabbit, not able to move, eat, drink or keep herself clean.

How has this happened so quickly?

I need to decide wether to take her to the vets and let her go now...or to wait and see if I can tempt her to eat/ drink today and tomorrow and take her in tomorrow after 5pm if shes still no better.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am sorry to hear she has gone downhill so quickly  
Only you know your bunnies, and whether you think she can fight or not.
I presume she has had metacam?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

It would be best to bring her in as she will need a LOT of nursing considering it is EC. She will get worse before she gets better, that is for sure.

With the right nursing and the right meds (she should be getting metacam as standard to help reduce swelling) she will most probably pull through but it will take a lot of work from you and a good vet.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

At the very least, get her painkillers today. Don't wait till tomorrow.

Then do what is right - you know her the best. Some can fight better than others. for others, the kindest thing is to have them PTS.

She is going to need a lot of intensive nursing.

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sad to read she's got worse...hope you can get her seen by a vet today...get well soon Purdy...thinking of you xxx


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

She was taken back to the vets today. As we got her out of the crate we could see she was so much worse, just limp, no fight in her whatsoever  
We made the decision to have her PTS. Didnt want her suffering any longer than necessary.
She practically went as soon as they started administering the meds, she didnt fight.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> She was taken back to the vets today. As we got her out of the crate we could see she was so much worse, just limp, no fight in her whatsoever
> We made the decision to have her PTS. Didnt want her suffering any longer than necessary.
> She practically went as soon as they started administering the meds, she didnt fight.


Oh hun I'm so so sorry...

R.I.P. Dearest Purdy x


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry.

RIP Purdy xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry. RIP Purdy 

She had a great time with you and the group, so so much better than place you got them all from. Be happy that she got the chance to be a "normal" happy rabbit 

It sounds like, with no fight, you did the best thing you could for her x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> This explains it a whole lot better than I can:
> RWAF: Encephalitozoon cuniculi
> 
> As a basic explanation...
> ...


Can they not vaccinate against it?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You did the right thing for her.

RIP Purdy.

((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lisa0307 said:


> Can they not vaccinate against it?


Unfortunately not  
Vaccinations are for virus's not parasites so I don't think its even going to be possible. 
There is the thought that worming will get any dormant parasites out, but some bunnies who are wormed regualrly can still have problems. The general thought for worming is a 28 day course for all rabbits when a new rabbit is introduced, and a 28 day worrming course I think its every 6 months. 
On the 28 day course, the area they live in needs to be bleached on certain days to get rid of the parasite spores in the urine.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Unfortunately not
> Vaccinations are for virus's not parasites so I don't think its even going to be possible.
> There is the thought that worming will get any dormant parasites out, but some bunnies who are wormed regualrly can still have problems. The general thought for worming is a 28 day course for all rabbits when a new rabbit is introduced, and a 28 day worrming course I think its every 6 months.
> On the 28 day course, the area they live in needs to be bleached on certain days to get rid of the parasite spores in the urine.


Thanks hun...is this a new thing or has it been around for a while...when we had rabbits many moons ago I don't ever remember hearing about this problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

lisa0307 said:


> Thanks hun...is this a new thing or has it been around for a while...when we had rabbits many moons ago I don't ever remember hearing about this problem.


It's been around for a very long time, unfortunately it used to be mis-diagnosed as vets didn't understand it 

It is a horrible illness, and one every rabbit owner dreads especially as it travels through urine spores which is why you need to treat every rabbit even if they don't show any symptoms.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

lisa0307 said:


> Thanks hun...is this a new thing or has it been around for a while...when we had rabbits many moons ago I don't ever remember hearing about this problem.


I never had either! I used to have rabbits when I was young and always had at least a couple at home and they all lived to ripe old ages and not a thing wrong with them. Since Iv moved here 2 and 1/2 years ago I have lost 6 rabbits!! All but 1 died very quickly, all connected to EC/ neurological problems.  

Im beginning to think its something going wrong around here. Either that or Im doing something dreadfully wrong to my pet rabbits. Wish I knew!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> I never had either! I used to have rabbits when I was young and always had at least a couple at home and they all lived to ripe old ages and not a thing wrong with them. Since Iv moved here 2 and 1/2 years ago I have lost 6 rabbits!! All but 1 died very quickly, all connected to EC/ neurological problems.
> 
> Im beginning to think its something going wrong around here. Either that or Im doing something dreadfully wrong to my pet rabbits. Wish I knew!


Six rabbits...oh no 
This reminds me of Megabacteria in budgies...never heard of this years ago and budgies would live long lives but as soon as this appeared I haven't stopped hearing about it...lost a couple myself to this dreadful disease...so so very sad....


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Purdy, sounds like u did all you could and made the best decision for her.

R.I.P Purdy


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, Kate  I'm so sorry for you!! 

Sounds like you did what was right for your special girl, though. She sounded too weak to fight it 


Binky free, darling Purdy xX


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up, it isn't your fault, unfortunately these things happen, life is cruel.

I have been watching this thread, I didn't like to post after I learned she went downhill very fast.

You have done the right thing and Purdy knows it too.

Sending hugs your way.

RIP Little one.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

i was really hoping for a happy ending for her... poor baby...

heart goes out to you, its a horrible decision to make, sadly too many of us have had to make it too for one reason or another.

RIP little Purdy x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Kate - you did nothing wrong - it could have happened to anyone of us.

You did all that you could, and made the kindedst decision at the end.

Please don't blame yourself in any way.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Rip little Purdy xx

So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry, hun. Have been following the thread. Sending sympathy your way x


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks everyone. had an upsetting day here, but seeing the other boys running around makes me happy. I still have them to look after, im no good to them if im upset.


----------

